# Hauptschwingenlager Gemini



## zblume (24. Juli 2005)

Moin


Habe ein Gemini-Rahmen und möchte gerne wissen wie das Hauptschwingenlager 

eingestellt wird. Es ist ja ein Konus  über dem Industrielager und dann kommt der Gegenkonus der in die Schwinge geschraubt wird, wie fest zieht man das an??

Wie viel Spiel darf die ganze Schwinge haben wenn man am Hinterrad drückt??

MfG


----------



## luigi gt (26. Juli 2005)

zblume schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> 
> 
> Habe ein Gemini-Rahmen und möchte gerne wissen wie das Hauptschwingenlager
> ...


Hallo zblume habe das gleich bike wie du. hatte die selben problem wie du .das lager hat kein seiten spiel. die welle auf der die lager geführt werden war bei mir lose .diese welle wird mit 2 m6 innensechkand in den ramen geschraubt .diese schrauben waren lose


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luigi gt (26. Juli 2005)

zblume schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> 
> 
> Habe ein Gemini-Rahmen und möchte gerne wissen wie das Hauptschwingenlager
> ...


ich noch mal .alle anzugsmomente findes du unter www. bergwerg-bikes.de. bei den servie dort manst du die dartei herunterladen


----------



## zblume (31. Juli 2005)

Moin

Danke für die antwort, aber die beiden Schrauben sind bei mir fest!

Ich meine die großen Schrauben auf beiden seiten, die kann man ja auch einstellen.

Hat das noch nie einer gemacht???

MfG


----------



## luigi gt (1. August 2005)

moin zblume 
bei mir waren die schrauben auch fest.aber die achse hatte spiel.beim treten schlif das kettenrad an der schwinge.  die linke schraube war im gewinde abgerissen.  das war bei mir der grund. ich hoffe das es bei dir nicht so ist. das spiel kann nur durch die achse oder durch kaputte lager kommen! mit den alu scheiben befestigst du nur die schwinge mit den lagern. man kann damit nichts einstellen.

ich glaube das drehmoment für die scheiben sind 9-11 nm  

viel glück beim finden des fehlers


----------



## zblume (7. August 2005)

Moin


Werden die beiden Scheiben bis zur Einkerbung angezogen oder nach Drehmoment?

Ich meine die Kerbe für die kleine Inbusschraube.

MfG


----------



## luigi gt (7. August 2005)

moin
hattes du die schwinge schon mal ab? die kleinen innensechkandschrauben dienen nur zur sichernug. die scheiben bestehen aus zwei teilen eine innerer die das lager hält und der äussern die mit einem ausen gewinde in die schwinge geschraubt wird. beide scheiben sind konisch.wo für der spalt ist weis ich nicht.


----------



## Liwi (21. August 2005)

Hallo alllerseits !

Also ich würde mal behaupten ,dass das Schwingenlager nicht einzustellen ist
da es sich in den Lagerschalen,bei richtigem Anzugsmoment, nicht bewegen darf.Es sei den das Lagerspiel ist schon ausserhalb der Norm dh. die Lager müssen ausgetauscht werden.


----------



## luigi gt (22. August 2005)

moin
ganz meine meinung


----------



## zblume (29. August 2005)

Moin

Habe heute mal die Schwinge ausgebaut und die beiden Lager abgezogen, Lager haben leichtes Spiel. Werde morgen mal versuchen bei einem SKF-Laden neue zu besorgen, im Internet werden die Dinger für Firmen mit ca. 8 gelistet aber der UVP soll bei 23 liegen   . Mal schauen was die im Laden sagen.

MfG


----------

